# Bad Ass Downhilling vid



## MR. evil (Nov 29, 2009)

This guy is tearing it up on a HT at Whistler Bike park


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2009)

HTs rool!

Sick looking terrain there too!


----------



## TheBEast (Nov 29, 2009)

That is totally kickin'!!


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 30, 2009)

i think he's ridden that before. holy sheet  !!!!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2009)

powpig2002 said:


> i think he's ridden that before. holy sheet  !!!!



It looks like he could ride it in his sleep.  I think he's got it pretty well dialed in.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It looks like he could ride it in his sleep.  I think he's got it pretty well dialed in.



I have a strong feeling that kid could show up anywhere and ride like that.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I have a strong feeling that kid could show up anywhere and ride like that.



No doubt he's an excellent rider.  There's some spots though where you can tell that he knows exactly what's coming up next.  I don't think he would have been nearly as smooth if it was his first time riding there.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> No doubt he's an excellent rider.  There's some spots though where you can tell that he knows exactly what's coming up next.  I don't think he would have been nearly as smooth if it was his first time riding there.



No doubt he wouldn't be as smooth if it was his first time, but I also doubt any of us would be able to know the difference.


----------



## Skier75 (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW, that's some good riding. Nothing I'd be doing at my age. I think the first drop, I'd be droppped....right on my head! LOL JK, well not really. Hey, if your young and in shape and can do that kind of stuff, I say more power to them.


----------



## Marc (Dec 3, 2009)

It takes more than youth and athleticism... it takes a frackin huge set o' nads too.  Mine are somewhere up in my lungs after watching that guy.


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> It takes more than youth and athleticism... it takes a frackin huge set o' nads too.  Mine are somewhere up in my lungs after watching that guy.




plus he's doin it without any body armor...


----------

